# I can print!

## chip_s_ahoy

I have tried both cups and pdq. I have recompiled the kernel, and I think that I have enabled the right options. Users are in the lp group.

Tests with cups and pdq both fail. I have tried: 

      cat test.txt > /dev/lp0  

,but that didn't work either.

My devices don't look right, but MAKEDEV complained when I tried to recreate them.

here is a listing of devices:

chip@avila chip $ ls -l /dev/lp*

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Apr 19 00:40 /dev/lp0 -> printers/0

crw-rw----    1 root     lp         6,   0 Apr 19 00:40 /dev/lp0-

crw-rw----    1 root     lp         6,   1 Apr 19 00:40 /dev/lp1-

crw-rw----    1 root     lp         6,   2 Apr 19 00:40 /dev/lp2-

Note the "-" on the end of each device.

Here is what MAKEDEV returns:

root@avila dev # ./MAKEDEV lp

mv: cannot move `lp0-' to `lp0': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `lp1-' to `lp1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `lp2-' to `lp2': Operation not permitted

I do realize that I probably caused my own problems when attempting to fix printing. Can someone tell me, or give a resource that will give me step-by-step instructions to set up for printing?

Thanks,

ChipLast edited by chip_s_ahoy on Tue Apr 30, 2002 4:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## klieber

Printing was a pain to set up for me as well.  I used the following as a guide, which helped me to get things up and running:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Printing-HOWTO/index.html

This doc might be helpful as well:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Printing-Usage-HOWTO.html

hth

--kurt

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

Thank you, I've tried those.

I have the idea that the actual print management system may be ok, but the devices not. I think that

cat test.txt > /dev/lp0

or

cat test.txt > /dev/parport0

should elicit some response from the printer.

dmesg complains that:

plip: parport0 has no IRQ. Using IRQ-less mode,which is fairly inefficient!

NET3 PLIP version 2.4-parport gniibe@mri.co.jp

plip0: Parallel port at 0x3bc, not using IRQ.

when the bios says that the parallel port is using IRQ 7.

Thanks, Chip

----------

## fghellar

See if your parallel port is set to ECP mode in the BIOS. If not, set it to ECP.

http://www.hlug.org/presentations/cups/printing.html

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

OK, I've worked through the how-to files. No success. Googling hasn't helped yet. 

I tried each setting in the bios. No joy.

The printer does not respond to cat or lp or cups gui tools.

dmesg says (currently, I did try ECP) :

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 720C

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

So it isn't seeing the port using interrupt 7, like the bios says it is.

----------

## Guest

Try emerging ghostscript.  For some reason it isnt compiled along with cups and such also for cups you should do an rc-update cupsd default i think.  The description is in the desktop manual.  Maybe the simplest explanation is the best.  Cups works but I could never get pdq to work dont ask me why

----------

## dArkMaGE

check to make sure you enabled all the options you need (or the right ones) in your kernel

its kinda confusing, you have to enabled the parallel port in one section, and in another section (maybe character devices) you have to enabled printers specifically...

maybe you got one and not the other

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

Ok, I have tried all these things. Maybe gentoo isn't for me. Windows will print

----------

## fghellar

Looks like the HP DeskJet 720C is some sort of "winprinter"... You'll need a special driver for it:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=61504

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=pnm2ppa

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

Yes, I have been trying to use the pnm2ppa driver.

Thanks, Chip

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

OK, now I can print. Thank you for all the kind suggestions.

The problem was not difficult installation and setup. The problem was conflicting and confusing instructions. Well...they were for me!

HP's web site was very misleading. It indicated that the hp722c will print with the hpijs driver http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/. This isn't so. However, if hpijs is the software you need, a Gentoo ebuild is available. Many HP printers are supported.

Another web site that gave me hope was http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/index.shtml. Many hp printers, and some scanners and all-in-one devices are supported. No joy there for me.

The answer was the simple-to-use PPD-O-Matic at http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=pnm2ppa.

Pick your make and model of printer from the PPD-O-Matic, press the "Generate PPD file" button, and a text file is displayed. Save that file to /usr/share/cups/model/. I named the file hp722cpnm2ppa.ppd.

Restart cupsd with /etc/init.d/cupsd restart. Configure the printer with the cups configuration tool. http://localhost:631/printers. Select your new driver. 

Print. Be happy. Not cranky anymore.

----------

## newfloat

Hey since you finally got yours working do you think you could help some of us less fortunate souls still having the same problem out???? I know I'd greatly appreciate it. Kinda a little personal how-to from you??? Thanks either way, i fell like im already closer.

----------

## klieber

 *newfloat wrote:*   

> Kinda a little personal how-to from you??? 

 

Am I missing something?  chip_s_ahoy's last post was precisely that:  a little how-to on how he got his 722c working.

Not sure what you're asking for is clear.

--kurt

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

Thanks, but the above post was really all that I did. 

The problem wasn't with a difficult install, just finding the right thing _to_ install. Cups install and configuration was just a matter of following the Gentoo Desktop Configuration Guide.

The hard part is, if your printer isn't directly supported by Cups, finding the right driver. 

Cups has some drivers, HP has some drivers, the HPOJ project has some drivers, and Linuxprint.org finally had the one that I needed to drive a WinPrinter. 

Scratch that, now it's my LinPrinter

If you have a specific question, I would be happy to try to answer. But I'm not an expert, just someone who kept trying...

----------

## newfloat

The thing that im still having problems with is the devices. I get teh same listing you did when i did the 'MAKEDEV lp'. And when i try to add a printer it gets added to device '/dev/unknown-parallel0'. When i print it still won't work cause it can't find the device. How did you get around the device problem you were having? That's more what i wanted than a real how-to. Sorry if I was unclear. Thanks for any help again.

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

Well, that's just it. I did think that I was having a device problem. But that turned out not to be the case. I didn't understand why I couldn't use MAKEDEV to just re-create the devices. Well, I'm still unclear on why MAKEDEV didn't do what I wanted, but now I know that print drivers were the problem, not devices.

With these models of HP printers, using the wrong driver has pretty much the same effect as sending a file to /dev/null. The printer does not do any formatting or processing of a document. It needs to get machine-specific commands from the PC to respond at all. Most printers will at least produce some response to any input - lights blinking, printing garbage, whatever. These HP "WinPrinters" will just sit there, dumb and dumber.

If you have one of these printers, carefully select the right driver from www.linuxprinting.org. Mine was http://www.linuxprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.cgi?driver=pnm2ppa&printer=61536&.submit=Generate+PPD+file

Use Save As to put the file on your machine

su to root

Copy the file to the directory /usr/share/cups/model/, I used the filename hp722cpnm2ppa.ppd. I think that the ".ppd" is necessary. 

Re-start cupsd with "/etc/init.d/cupsd restart". 

Aim your browser at localhost:631 and step through the Cups configuration, selecting the parallel port connection, and your new driver.

----------

## FINITE

chip_s_ahoy:

You have just made my day! I just got my printer working using the instructions you posted here in the post above mine. OMG! I was freaking out with all of the options there are. Thinking I was going to have to go command line or something just to print a simple document, let alone a picture. I have an usb canon s630 and used this driver (incase someone else needs it) 

```
 *PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%

*% For information on using this, and to obtain the required backend

*% script, consult http://www.linuxprinting.org/ppd-doc.html

*%

*% PPD-O-MATIC generated this PPD file. It is for use with all programs 

*% and environments which use PPD files for dealing with printer capabilty

*% information. The printer must be configured with a Foomatic backend

*% filter script. This file and the backend filter script work together to

*% support PPD-controlled printer driver option access with arbitrary free 

*% software printer drivers and printing spoolers.

*%

*% You may save this file as 'Canon-S630-bj8pa06n.upp-ppd.ppd'

*%

*%

*FormatVersion:   "4.3"

*FileVersion:   "1.1"

*LanguageVersion: English 

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName:   "COM.PPD"

*Manufacturer:   "Canon"

*Product:   "S630"

*cupsVersion:   1.0

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsModelNumber:  2

*cupsFilter:   "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 cupsomatic"

*ModelName:     "S630"

*ShortNickName: "S630"

*NickName:      "Canon S630, Foomatic + bj8pa06n.upp"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 550"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 651"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 652"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 653"

*LanguageLevel:   "3"

*ColorDevice:   True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*FileSystem:   False

*Throughput:   "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*VariablePaperSize: False

*TTRasterizer:   Type42

 

*OpenUI *PageSize/Page Size: PickOne

*DefaultPageSize: Letter

*PageSize Letter/US Letter: "<</PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A4/A4: "<</PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 11x17/11x17: "<</PageSize[792 1224]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A3/A3: "<</PageSize[842 1191]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A5/A5: "<</PageSize[421 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize B5/B5 (JIS): "<</PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Env10/Envelope #10: "<</PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvC5/Envelope C5: "<</PageSize[459 649]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvDL/Envelope DL: "<</PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "<</PageSize[499 709]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "<</PageSize[279 540]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Executive/Executive: "<</PageSize[522 756]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Legal/US Legal: "<</PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10 AnySetup *PageRegion

*DefaultPageRegion: Letter

*PageRegion Letter/US Letter: "<</PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A4/A4: "<</PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 11x17/11x17: "<</PageSize[792 1224]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A3/A3: "<</PageSize[842 1191]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A5/A5: "<</PageSize[421 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion B5/B5 (JIS): "<</PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Env10/Envelope #10: "<</PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvC5/Envelope C5: "<</PageSize[459 649]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvDL/Envelope DL: "<</PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "<</PageSize[499 709]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "<</PageSize[279 540]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Executive/Executive: "<</PageSize[522 756]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Legal/US Legal: "<</PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*DefaultImageableArea: Letter

*ImageableArea Letter/US Letter: "0 0 612 792"

*ImageableArea A4/A4: "0 0 595 842"

*ImageableArea 11x17/11x17: "0 0 792 1224"

*ImageableArea A3/A3: "0 0 842 1191"

*ImageableArea A5/A5: "0 0 421 595"

*ImageableArea B5/B5 (JIS): "0 0 516 729"

*ImageableArea Env10/Envelope #10: "0 0 297 684"

*ImageableArea EnvC5/Envelope C5: "0 0 459 649"

*ImageableArea EnvDL/Envelope DL: "0 0 312 624"

*ImageableArea EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "0 0 499 709"

*ImageableArea EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "0 0 279 540"

*ImageableArea Executive/Executive: "0 0 522 756"

*ImageableArea Legal/US Legal: "0 0 612 1008"

*DefaultPaperDimension: Letter

*PaperDimension Letter/US Letter: "612 792"

*PaperDimension A4/A4: "595 842"

*PaperDimension 11x17/11x17: "792 1224"

*PaperDimension A3/A3: "842 1191"

*PaperDimension A5/A5: "421 595"

*PaperDimension B5/B5 (JIS): "516 729"

*PaperDimension Env10/Envelope #10: "297 684"

*PaperDimension EnvC5/Envelope C5: "459 649"

*PaperDimension EnvDL/Envelope DL: "312 624"

*PaperDimension EnvISOB5/Envelope B5: "499 709"

*PaperDimension EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "279 540"

*PaperDimension Executive/Executive: "522 756"

*PaperDimension Legal/US Legal: "612 1008"

*OpenUI *Mode/Printing Mode: PickOne

*DefaultMode: 600PlainNormal

*Mode 600IronOnNormal/600x600dpi, iron-on transfer sheets, normal quality: "%% FoomaticOpt: Mode=600IronOnNormal"

*Mode 600PlainNormal/600x600dpi, plain paper, normal quality: "%% FoomaticOpt: Mode=600PlainNormal"

*Mode 600TransparencyNormal/600x600dpi, transparencies, normal quality: "%% FoomaticOpt: Mode=600TransparencyNormal"

*CloseUI: *Mode

*% Generic boilerplate PPD stuff as standard PostScript fonts and so on

*DefaultFont: Courier

*Font AvantGarde-Book: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-BookOblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-Demi: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-DemiOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Demi: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-DemiItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Light: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-LightItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Bold: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-BoldOblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Oblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Bold: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Italic: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Bold: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Italic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Roman: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Symbol: Special "(001.007S)" Special ROM

*Font Times-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Italic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfChancery-MediumItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfDingbats: Special "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*% What follows is a dumped representation of the internal Perl data

*% structure representing one entry in the Linux Printing Database.

*% This can be used by frontends to give advanced features which are

*% beyond the possibilities which can be defined by Adobe-compliant PPDs.

*% The lines are comment lines, so that programs which require 

*% Adobe-compliant PPD files can handle this file. They simply ignore

*% this additional information.

*%

*% COMDATA #$VAR1 = {

*% COMDATA #  'type' => 'U',

*% COMDATA #  'usb_des' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'pjl' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'pnp_mfg' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'args_byname' => {

*% COMDATA #    'PageSize' => {

*% COMDATA #      'vals_byname' => {

*% COMDATA #        'Letter' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'US Letter',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/1',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'Letter',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '612 792'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'EnvMonarch' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'Envelope Monarch',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/902',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'EnvMonarch',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '279 540'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'EnvC5' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'Envelope C5',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/900',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'EnvC5',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '459 649'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        '11x17' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => '11x17',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/880',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => '11x17',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '792 1224'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'Executive' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'Executive',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/895',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'Executive',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '522 756'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'A3' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'A3',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/115',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'A3',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '842 1191'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'A4' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'A4',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/3',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'A4',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '595 842'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'Legal' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'US Legal',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/2',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'Legal',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '612 1008'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'A5' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'A5',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/896',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'A5',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '421 595'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'B5' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'B5 (JIS)',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/897',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'B5',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '516 729'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'EnvDL' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'Envelope DL',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/901',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'EnvDL',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '312 624'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'Env10' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'Envelope #10',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/899',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'Env10',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '297 684'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        'EnvISOB5' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => 'Envelope B5',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/898',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => 'EnvISOB5',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => '499 709'

*% COMDATA #        }

*% COMDATA #      },

*% COMDATA #      'style' => 'G',

*% COMDATA #      'name' => 'PageSize',

*% COMDATA #      'type' => 'enum',

*% COMDATA #      'comment' => 'Page Size',

*% COMDATA #      'proto' => '<</PageSize[%s]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice',

*% COMDATA #      'order' => 100,

*% COMDATA #      'default' => 'Letter',

*% COMDATA #      'idx' => 'opt/2',

*% COMDATA #      'vals' => [

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {}

*% COMDATA #      ],

*% COMDATA #      'spot' => 'Z'

*% COMDATA #    },

*% COMDATA #    'Mode' => {

*% COMDATA #      'vals_byname' => {

*% COMDATA #        '600TransparencyNormal' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => '600x600dpi, transparencies, normal quality',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/bj8pa06n-600TransparencyNormal',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => '600TransparencyNormal',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => 'oh06n'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        '600PlainNormal' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => '600x600dpi, plain paper, normal quality',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/bj8pa06n-600PlainNormal',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => '600PlainNormal',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => 'pa06n'

*% COMDATA #        },

*% COMDATA #        '600IronOnNormal' => {

*% COMDATA #          'comment' => '600x600dpi, iron-on transfer sheets, normal quality',

*% COMDATA #          'idx' => 'ev/bj8pa06n-600IronOnNormal',

*% COMDATA #          'value' => '600IronOnNormal',

*% COMDATA #          'driverval' => 'ts06n'

*% COMDATA #        }

*% COMDATA #      },

*% COMDATA #      'required' => 1,

*% COMDATA #      'style' => 'C',

*% COMDATA #      'name' => 'Mode',

*% COMDATA #      'type' => 'enum',

*% COMDATA #      'comment' => 'Printing Mode',

*% COMDATA #      'proto' => '@bj8%s.upp',

*% COMDATA #      'order' => 100,

*% COMDATA #      'default' => '600PlainNormal',

*% COMDATA #      'idx' => 'opt/bj8pa06n-Mode',

*% COMDATA #      'vals' => [

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {},

*% COMDATA #        {}

*% COMDATA #      ],

*% COMDATA #      'spot' => 'B'

*% COMDATA #    }

*% COMDATA #  },

*% COMDATA #  'ascii' => 1,

*% COMDATA #  'pnp_mdl' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'driver' => 'bj8pa06n.upp',

*% COMDATA #  'compiled-at' => 'Fri Jun  7 02:49:06 2002',

*% COMDATA #  'snmp_cmd' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'model' => 'S630',

*% COMDATA #  'url' => 'http://www.ghostscript.com/doc/gnu/7.05/Devices.htm#BJC_8200',

*% COMDATA #  'cmd' => 'gs %B -q -dBATCH -dSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE %A%Z -sOutputFile=- -',

*% COMDATA #  'snmp_des' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'par_mfg' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'make' => 'Canon',

*% COMDATA #  'par_mdl' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'color' => 1,

*% COMDATA #  'pnp_cmd' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'usb_mfg' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'usb_mdl' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'pnp_des' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'maxspot' => 'Z',

*% COMDATA #  'args' => [

*% COMDATA #    {},

*% COMDATA #    {}

*% COMDATA #  ],

*% COMDATA #  'id' => 'Canon-S630',

*% COMDATA #  'comment' => '

*% COMDATA #    This is a set of UPP files for the Canon BJC-8200 which comes with

*% COMDATA #    GhostScript 6.50 or newer. It supports several modes up to the

*% COMDATA #    highest resolution on photo papers. GIMP-Print also supports this

*% COMDATA #    model, but it is not known which driver gives the better results.

*% COMDATA #    <P>

*% COMDATA #

*% COMDATA #    The documentation to this driver (see driver\'s web page) tells

*% COMDATA #    that with this driver the maximum printout quality is reached, even

*% COMDATA #    it supports only 4-ink printing, but the Windows driver also uses

*% COMDATA #    only four inks in its highest quality modes.<P>

*% COMDATA #

*% COMDATA #    The printing system/execution information for this driver serves

*% COMDATA #    also for the other bj8*.upp drivers.

*% COMDATA #  ',

*% COMDATA #  'timestamp' => '1023432546',

*% COMDATA #  'compiled-by' => 'www-data@poblano',

*% COMDATA #  'par_cmd' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'snmp_mfg' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'snmp_mdl' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'usb_cmd' => undef,

*% COMDATA #  'par_des' => undef

*% COMDATA #};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[0] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'Letter'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[1] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'A4'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[2] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'11x17'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[3] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'A3'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[4] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'A5'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[5] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'B5'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[6] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'Env10'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[7] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'EnvC5'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[8] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'EnvDL'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[9] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'EnvISOB5'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[10] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'EnvMonarch'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[11] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'Executive'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals'}[12] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'}{'vals_byname'}{'Legal'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'}{'vals'}[0] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'}{'vals_byname'}{'600IronOnNormal'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'}{'vals'}[1] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'}{'vals_byname'}{'600PlainNormal'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'}{'vals'}[2] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'}{'vals_byname'}{'600TransparencyNormal'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args'}[0] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'PageSize'};

*% COMDATA #$VAR1->{'args'}[1] = $VAR1->{'args_byname'}{'Mode'};

```

Just copy this to a text file and name it canon-s630-bj8pa06n.upp-ppd.ppd

Fallow chip_s_ahoy's instructions and you have a working printer. Of course you have to have enable usb in the kernel and remember that usb-uhci has to be done as a module. Damn I'm happy. Thanks man.

----------

## Technetium

Great.  This thread worked for my HP 695c.  Chip_s_ thanks for posting your solution.

----------

## Guest

Ah! Excellent--this is exactly the thread that I had in mind when as I'm looking for help to set up my printer in linux (since this is the first time that I've done it). Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## chip_s_ahoy

After an emerge updated CUPS, I had a printing problem again.

No problem, thought I, I'll just go to the Gentoo Forum, follow the steps recorded back when, and be in business.  

Did that, I still couldn't print.

I had the right driver for my winprinter, had CUPS configured through the web interface, etc, so this was a different problem.

So I did this:

Opened /etc/cups/cupsd.conf in vi

and changed: "LogLevel info" to "LogLevel debug". Saved that, opened a text file and printed. Nothing happened.

OK, now I'll have an error log to read, so: "less /var/log/cups/error_log", scroll to the bottom and look around. Ahh! Here is a complaint: 

"libgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".

So I look in /usr/lib and find "libgimpprint.so", but no "libgimpprint.so.1". Let's try creating a link:

"ln -s libgimpprint.so libgimpprint.so.1"

And that works.

Chip

----------

## rapskat

First, I've got to thank chips for supplying that excellent resource on printing.  I was beating my head against a wall trying to get this thing to work...I was almost to the point that I was going ot go back to Redhat!  (yes, I was that desperate)

Anyway, followed your suggestions, and auto-generated a ppd file and replaced the one i already had that wasn't working.

Ok, now when printing a test page from the CUPS webadmin interface, my printer (HPDJ870Cse) initializes, then the amber light starts blinking.  When I hit that, it  spits out a page with one line of text on it:

   Unknown device: stp

I tried doing a search for this error, but nothing I found seemed related.  Anyone have a clue for me here?

Thanks!

----------

## pjp

 *rapskat wrote:*   

> Ok, now when printing a test page from the CUPS webadmin interface, my printer (HPDJ870Cse) initializes, then the amber light starts blinking.  When I hit that, it  spits out a page with one line of text on it:
> 
>    Unknown device: stp

 Was printing working and then quit, or is this as far as you've gotten?

----------

## rapskat

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

>  *rapskat wrote:*   Ok, now when printing a test page from the CUPS webadmin interface, my printer (HPDJ870Cse) initializes, then the amber light starts blinking.  When I hit that, it  spits out a page with one line of text on it:
> 
>    Unknown device: stp Was printing working and then quit, or is this as far as you've gotten?

 

I haven't gotten any response at all from the printer before this, so I am actually kind of happy I got something at least!   :Confused: 

It seems that the relevant line in the .ppd conf file is as follows:

```
*% COMDATA #  'cmd' => 'gs -q -dSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp %A%Z -sOutputFile=- -',
```

I checked, and I have no device named /dev/stp on this system.  Could that be part of the problem?  Perhaps I should be going specifically through Ghostscript?  IDK...

----------

## rapskat

 *rapskat wrote:*   

> It seems that the relevant line in the .ppd conf file is as follows:
> 
> ```
> *% COMDATA #  'cmd' => 'gs -q -dSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp %A%Z -sOutputFile=- -',
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, newb here, pls forgive those last stupid comments...

Anyway, I did some research and I've narrowed it down to the actual command line that is being passed ot the printer.

I've installed both of the hpijs and gimp-print-ijs print drivers and updated the .ppd file to reflect the changes.

So now when printing a test page I'm getting:

   Unable to open the initial device, quitting.

I'm going to tweak around with the command line options some more and see if I can't get this puppy working tonight.

----------

## rapskat

 *rapskat wrote:*   

>  *rapskat wrote:*   It seems that the relevant line in the .ppd conf file is as follows:
> 
> ```
> *% COMDATA #  'cmd' => 'gs -q -dSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp %A%Z -sOutputFile=- -',
> ```
> ...

 

Just an update to all, I did finally get this puppy working.  It was simply a matter of using the correct ppd file for the type of print system I had.  I used hpijs and the Foomatic site to automagically generate a hpijs ppd for my printer.  Set that up in CUPS and that's all she wrote.    :Laughing: 

----------

## alphatronics

I was able to get my DeskJet 820Cse working using the provided information. Thanks!

----------

## G2k

I have an HP DeskJet 820Cse as well but I still can't get it to work. I tried going through the whole install process twice to no avail, I can't even print something with commands like cat hello.txt > /dev/lp0 ("Hello World" being in hello.txt)

I have the right PPD-O-Matic file, copied it to that directory that chip_s_ahoy mentioned thus overwriting the old one and still nothing. When I go to localhost:631/admin I see my printer HP Deskjet 820C. I click Manage Available Printers -> Configure Printer and it gives me the following:

```

Error:

    server-error-service-unavailable

```

I subsequently did "less /var/log/cups/error_log" to view the errors and I get code like this:

```

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] AcceptClient() 10 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /images/stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] SendError() 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] ReadClient() 10 GET /images/reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] SendError() 10 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] CloseClient() 10

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] AcceptClient() 10 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /images/modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] SendError() 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] ReadClient() 10 GET /images/config-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] SendError() 10 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] CloseClient() 10

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] AcceptClient() 10 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /images/delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] SendError() 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] ReadClient() 10 GET /images/add-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] SendError() 10 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:39:45 +0200] CloseClient() 10

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /admin/?op=config-printer&printer_name=HPDeskJet920C HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 22401

I [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=22401)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] SendCommand() 7 file=11

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] AcceptClient() 10 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] AcceptClient() 12 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] ReadClient() 12 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=0

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] AcceptClient() 13 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] ReadClient() 13 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] SendError() 13 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] CloseClient() 13

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] AcceptClient() 13 from localhost:631.

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] ReadClient() 13 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] SendError() 13 code=404 (Not Found)

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:17 +0200] CloseClient() 13

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:18 +0200] CloseClient() 12

D [04/Sep/2004:02:40:20 +0200] CloseClient() 10

D [04/Sep/2004:02:41:26 +0200] CloseClient() 7

```

Please, someone help this is getting really frustrating. Something that took me literally less than 10 seconds in Windows XP is taking me more than 10 days.

Thnx

----------

## G2k

hmm. see all those things it tries to load but can't? like /cups.css or /images/add-printer.gif. Where are those images located? Maybe I don't have a directory or something...maybe the "server-error-service-unavailable" means that the directory with the crucial files is missing or something?

Help PLZ ~_~

thnx

----------

## G2k

so..uh....i'm not guna get any help on this one?

It would suck if I had to log into windows just to print essays for school -_-

----------

## G2k

yey, success! I got the error message off and I printed a test page...but it's not good enough   :Confused: 

Leme explain what the problem was before I create more confusion:

I had to edit the file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and since I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed I had left the name "PrintServer" at that. So I changed as follows:

```

ServerName localhost

ServerAdmin root@localhost

```

Then In the sections <Location /> and <Location /admin> I added

```

Allow From localhost

```

(Notice I added this to BOTH sections. They are two different sections that are basically attached and look as one.)

So I restart CUPS

```

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

```

and voila, I have access to that printer management page. I printed a test page and it was a bit sloppy, but I have a feeling the cartriges are a bit messed up and the printer itself is not as it was in it's golden days.

I tried printing with a "cat test.txt > /dev/lp0" with my normal user and got a permission denied. I would like to print with just my normal user so if you guys know how to fix this it would be better.

I then become root and try again, but there's no response from the printer. I looked in my /var/log/cups/error_log and got something like this:

```

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:04 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:04 +0200] StopListening: closing all listen sockets.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:04 +0200] PauseListening: clearing input bits...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] AddLocation: added location 'CUPS_INTERNAL_BROWSE_ACL'

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] Full reload is required.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer HPDeskJet920C...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp0"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp1"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp2"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp3"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp4"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp5"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp6"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp7"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp8"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp9"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp10"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp11"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp12"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp13"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp14"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usblp15"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS4?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS5?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS6?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS7?baud=115200"...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 307 PPDs...

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

I [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] Full reload complete.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [05/Sep/2004:10:06:05 +0200] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

```

This is all that happened with the cups restart.

This is what happens when going to localhost:631/admin:

```

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /admin HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 30178

I [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=30178)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendCommand() 5 file=7

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 5

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 5

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /images/left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 5

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /images/add-class.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/manage-classes.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 5

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/manage-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 5

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 7 GET /images/add-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/manage-printers.gif HTTP/1.1

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] SendError() 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [05/Sep/2004:10:09:32 +0200] CloseClient() 5

```

As you can see it has a hard time locating images and other files. I'm not so sure this is what is not making me print with that cat command though. I gave the cat command and looked at the error log once again:

```

bash-2.05b# cat ~/test.txt > /dev/lp0 

bash-2.05b# cat /var/log/cups/error_log 

bash-2.05b#

```

The error log returns nothing so I guess it's not communicating.

If someone can make more sense out of this than I can you would do me a great favor...maybe it's some setting in my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf that is giving me problems still? I don't know why this would change anything but just in case, I'm behind a server that runs linux which connects the other three computers in my house. Does this have anything to do with localhost...do I have to write something else instead?

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

